# Поддержка  in-ku.com > Поддержка форумов >  Все о рейтинге, репутации и спасибках

## Mazaykina

Спасибо нашим программистам, они все-таки нашли возможность и поставили наш любимый хак "Спасибо"! Да, он теперь несколько другой формы, в теме мы не видим, кто конкретно поставил спасибо, нет огромных простыней из спасибок после каждого поста, которые очень нагружали движок форума и мешали нормальному просмотру темы. Кроме того, недостаток старого хака заключался в том, что если вы утром написали интересное сообщение и за день в теме отписалось 100 человек, для того, чтобы узнать, кто вас отблагодарил, надо было возвращаться далеко назад. А если в какой-то старой теме поблагодарили? Да вы так и никогда не узнаете, кто отметил ваше сообщение. Зато  теперь в своем кабинете вы всегда можете посмотреть КТО И ГДЕ отметил ваш пост!Вверху в Ваших уведомлениях теперь всегда будет мигать значок  *Helpful post Ratings*. Значит кому-то понравился где-то ваш пост! 
Перемены только начинаются! Следите за новостями!  :Aga:  :Ok:  :Read:  :Party:

----------


## SeverynkaIrina

Мариночка, не устаю в душе и вслух говорить СПАСИБО! За форум, За возможность общаться с такими интересными людьми, как наши форумчане, за твою заботу о нашем родном (пусть  иртуальном) ДОМЕ
 А за "спасибки"- отдельное, большое спасибо!

----------


## IGalkina

Марина,спасибо Вам за возможность иметь друзей и единомышленников с такой обширной географией.Желаю Вам и всей творческой команде создателей,программистов, помощников, друзей, идейных вдохновителей форума удачи в случайностях и успехов в упорных исканиях, здоровья и  верных  друзей! Спасибо за "Спасибо"!

----------


## музраб

Оставьте верхушку сайта  голубой, а то сменили на какую-то тёмно -коричневую, эта лучше, такая позитивная!

----------


## танюха1972

*Значит кому-то понравился где-то ваш пост!*
Как проверить какой пост понравился?

----------


## Иришка Б

Спасибо за спасибки!!!

----------


## Kescha

[QUOTE=Mazaykina;3829420]Спасибо нашим программистам, они все-таки нашли возможность и поставили наш любимый хак "Спасибо"! Да, он теперь несколько другой формы, в теме мы не видим, кто конкретно поставил спасибо, нет огромных простыней из спасибок после каждого поста, которые очень нагружали движок форума и мешали нормальному просмотру темы. Кроме того, недостаток старого хака заключался в том, что если вы утром написали интересное сообщение и за день в теме отписалось 100 человек, для того, чтобы узнать, кто вас отблагодарил, надо было возвращаться далеко назад. А если в какой-то старой теме поблагодарили? Да вы так и никогда не узнаете, кто отметил ваше сообщение. Зато  теперь в своем кабинете вы всегда можете посмотреть КТО И ГДЕ отметил ваш пост!Вверху в Ваших уведомлениях теперь всегда будет мигать значок  *Helpful post Ratings*. Значит кому-то понравился где-то ваш пост! 
Перемены только начинаются! Следите за новостями!  :Aga:  :Ok:  :Read: :party


всем привет.
хочется сказать отдельное спасибо за "спасибки". :flower: 
не поняла насчёт значка" Helpful post Ratings".пробовала его найти...
знаю,надо запастись терпением и со временем всё нормализируется.
потом будем ещё вспоминать всё со смехом.kuku :Girl Blum2: 
спасибо всем кто работает над этим.

----------


## катя 98

А почему теперь ми-члени? (столько членов поблагодарили)

----------


## Mazaykina

Дорогие друзья!
Постепенно мы осваиваем и  расширяем возможности общения, используя новый движок, на который переехал форум.  Первое, что хочется попробовать вернуть, это репутацию пользователей. Не знаю, хорошая ли это идея, но не попробовав, не определишь. Верно? 

*Каждый из вас, набрав 30 сообщений, имея 30 баллов собственной репутации, сможет влиять на репутацию других пользователей, при условии не более 30 оценок  в сутки. 
Во избежание накруток- каждый может поставить одному человеку оценку только после того, как поставит еще 30-ти другим. Только после этого может повторить оценку первому. * 

[SIZE=<font size=&quot;3&quot;>3</font>]Теперь вы можете не только поставить спасибо за какой-то конкретный пост, но и выразить слова благодарности в виде записи, которую пользователь увидит в своем кабинете и которая будет отражаться на его рейтинге и что оЧЕНЬ важно- он увидит КТО ИМЕННО поставил ему ту или иную оценку![/SIZE]
 Те, кто помнят причину, из-за чего (или из-за кого) эта функция была ликвидирована, знают, что у администрации есть возможность просматривать негативные оценки и кто их выставляет. Поэтому, в случае моббинга кого-то из пользователей, т.е. специального понижения репутации, администрация будет принимать очень строгие меры. А именно- их имена будут вывешены на доске позора с фотографиями и ссылками на ники. Т.к. репутация это не сведение личных счетов, а независимая оценка и признание статуса пользователя.
Но я уверена, что нам не придется прибегать к таким крайним мерам.  :Oj:

----------


## skomorox

Марин, уже все отвыкли от этой репутации. Может, ну, её в небытие - не нужна она, эта дутая репутация. Без неё лучше стало на форуме, спокойнее. Достаточно уже "спасибок".

----------


## Mazaykina

> Марин, уже все отвыкли от этой репутации. Может, ну, её в небытие - не нужна она, эта дутая репутация. Без неё лучше стало на форуме, спокойнее. Достаточно уже "спасибок".


 Ириш, мы попробуем войти второй раз в реку. Все начинают с чистого листа. Нет лидеров, нет аксакалов, новички не знают старых фаворитов, мы все равны.

----------


## vekona

Марин, а и правда, зачем эта репутация? Тщеславие свое тешить? Мы и так знаем, кто из себя чего представляет. Мы и спасибкам рады.

----------


## Symeon

А по-моему, такая или подобная штука очень нужна. Я, например, не в теме форумских конфликтов, которые происходили здесь еще до исторического материализма... Но иметь какой-то стимул, и даже, если хотите, здоровый азарт, поднимаясь по карьерной форумской лестнице - что в этом крамольного? Да, я хочу корону!!! Тоже ничего в этом предосудительного не вижу. Главно, сдвинуть ее набок, штоб не висла на ушах!

----------


## Ларико

За "Спасибы" спасибо. Но с исчезновением старых "Спасибок" исчезла душевность. ИМХО. Мне лично грустно.

----------


## Elen2

Марина! Мне , честно говоря, тоже эта идея с  возвратом репутации не очень  нравится.А за "спасибки"  - спасибо,но уже и без них привыкли.

----------


## танюха1972

> Гы :))) У меня сейчас Хром не отображает, а Эксплорер, как раз все показывает. Чето закономерности никакой теперь не вижу... :(


у меня так же,всё на главную выбрасывает.я сначала захожу во входящие сообщения,и только там могу войти в кабинет.Сегодня случайно так научилась.Там столько сообщений,я и не знала.

----------


## Жюли

Простите меня за непонимание, я новичок. Внимательно прочитала, тему не буду про репутацию, до нее я еще не доросла, но почему нет спасибки? Один раз подняли тему, вроде объяснили, но пожалуйста еще раз. Я спасибки еще не заслужила? Почему в теме у всех есть , а у меня нет? В некоторых темах нет спасибок вообще? Кто-то должен первый поставить и тогда я увижу? Ну, нет у меня этого зеленого пальца, а очень хочется знать понравилось или нет.

----------


## музыканша

Жюли,  у вас  в сообщении стоит кулачек с пальцем, обозначающим спасибо, но видят его и нажать на него могут все, кроме вас. Когда вы смотрите свое сообщение  вы не можете нажать на "зеленый палец". Вы же не будете себе спасибо говорить? Я сейчас нажму кулачек на вашем сообщении и вы проверите, что и вы заслуживаете спасибку. Вливайтесь в нашу веселую компанию! Когда отправите 30 сообщений, для вас откроются закрытые темы.

----------


## Жюли

Так, поняла, спасибо, т. е. этого зеленого кулачка я у себя вообще не увижу. Только мне кажется, что спасибки ставят по " дружбе", как бы не просили и не объясняли ведущие.  Встречается материал, который есть в любой книжке и после него пишут "классная задумка", "супер", "вы умничка". А я вижу, что никого " супер" там нет, сценарий нельзя использовать в чистом виде. Не хочу показаться не благодарной, уже очень много прочитала здесь и всем огромное спасибо, но 10 лет работаю с детьми , перелопатила горы литературы, иногда кажется , что книги пишут люди, которые детей в глаза не видели, поэтому очень много приходиться делать самой. Не хочу не кого обидеть, есть замечательнае аторы и  здесь куча талантливых людей или я смотрю со своей колокольни, в Москве нет проблем с выбором книг, а в других регионах сложнее.

----------


## музыканша

> А я вижу, что никого " супер" там нет, сценарий нельзя использовать в чистом виде.


 Я тоже никогда не беру полностью  сценарий, что - то под себя переделываю, что - то под конкретных детей, это нормально. Главное есть что изменять, на что опереться. Я с Урала, литературы у нас, конечно, тоже много, но, наверняка меньше, чем в Москве. Да и приобретение литературы не всем по карману. Иногда я знаю, что у меня есть нужный мне материал, но найти его, хоть убей не могу. И тут вам помогут на форуме обязательно. Для меня форум как лягушка - царевна для Иванушки. Я форуму проблему - о форум мне - "Утро вечера мудренее" и все за меня решает. Поэтому многих на форуме называют феями или волшебниками. И отношение к ним соответственно - восхищенно уважительное. Для меня спасибки, конечно, приятны. Но я понимаю, что мне форум дает гораздо  большее, чем я ему. Вы потихоньку вливайтесь, потом почувствуете это единение творческих людей.

----------


## nadja007

:074:  При просмотре архива спасибок, нажав на одного из поблагодаривших, чтобы вернуться к тому сообщению, и еще и не попав туда, куда надо :Blink:  теряю просмотр остальных спасибок навсегда,  :No2:   :Tu:  не узнав  :Vishenka 28:  от кого и за какие сообщения они были    :037:

----------


## Laurita

> теряю просмотр остальных спасибок навсегда,   не узнав  от кого и за какие сообщения они были


*nadja007*, а если нажать на кнопочку (кабинет) ?

----------


## nadja007

> *nadja007*, а если нажать на кнопочку (кабинет) ?


[IMG]http://*********org/856533m.jpg[/IMG]


Штоли здесь?  :Blink:  А чё я не вижу?  :Tu:

----------


## Mazaykina

> и еще и не попав туда, куда надо теряю просмотр остальных спасибок навсегда, не узнав от кого и за какие сообщения они были


А если нажимать не левой кнопкой мышки, а правой и открывать эту ссылку в соседнем окне, то в предыдущем останутся ВСЕ спасибки!



> Только мне кажется, что спасибки ставят по " дружбе", как бы не просили и не объясняли ведущие.


Неправда ваша... Присмотритесь внимательней, просто станьте членом нашей большой семьи и многое поймете.  :Derisive: 
*А теперь самое главное!!!
С сегодняшнего дня анулируется возможность оспасибивания во всех беседках!!! Я устала объяснять пользователям некоторых разделов, что за простое пожелание Доброго утра НЕ ставится спасибо! Нивелируется смысл этого понятия и принижается значение этого слова! Теперь спасибо можно будет поставить ТОЛЬКО в тематических темах и разделах.*

----------


## PAN

> А если нажимать не левой кнопкой мышки, а правой и открывать эту ссылку в соседнем окне, то в предыдущем останутся ВСЕ спасибки!


Или в браузере нажать кнопочку (стрелочку) "Назад" - и вернетесь к просмотру спасибок...

----------


## nadja007

> Или в браузере нажать кнопочку (стрелочку) "Назад" - и вернетесь к просмотру спасибок...


Спасибо! Конечно, и так можно! Но как-то не удобно из Нижнего в Москву через Китай ехать. :Tu:

----------


## Shagane

Девочки...отправьте меня, где можно почитать о доступе в творческие мастерские?

----------


## Mazaykina

> Девочки...отправьте меня, где можно почитать о доступе в творческие мастерские?


Практически во все мастерские доступ как и в другие закрытые разделы.

----------


## л-л-л

> С сегодняшнего дня анулируется возможность оспасибивания во всех беседках!!! Я устала объяснять пользователям некоторых разделов, что за простое пожелание Доброго утра НЕ ставится спасибо! Нивелируется смысл этого понятия и принижается значение этого слова! Теперь спасибо можно будет поставить ТОЛЬКО в тематических темах и разделах.


Ну нравятся людям эти спасибки, почему не оставить? Это раньше надо было делать, когда спасибки отображались под аватарками. А теперь то чего? Выкладываю например видео, и не могу узнать сколько человек его посмотрели... Или это тоже тормозит форум?

----------


## NikTanechka

> С сегодняшнего дня анулируется возможность оспасибивания во всех беседках!!!


Марина, никаких спасибок не хватит, чтобы выразить благодарность за форум, за его обновление, за возможность общения.
Огромное спасибо Володе Кострову и Symeon за чёткие и грамотные разъяснения.
У меня, как и у каждого из нас, есть своя точка зрения на изменения на форуме.
По поводу спасибок.
Не очень удобно, что их нет в Скорой помощи. Не знаешь, увидел человек твой ответ, или нет.
Должен либо ты дублировать своё сообщение в личку, либо он должен писать ответ.
А расположение самой кнопки "Спасибо" удобнее внизу сообщения.
По поводу рейтинга.
Не думаю, что он будет правдивым. Получается так. Если я хочу ещё раз, причём заслуженно, поблагодарить, к примеру, Symeon, я должна до этого ещё 20 человек поблагодарить. Ведь так?
И ещё по поводу уведомлений.
Не очень удобно, что личные сообщения и благодарности объединены.
Нельзя ли сделать так, чтобы уведомления о личных сообщениях отображались под надписью "Личные сообщения"?
Ещё раз огромное спасибо всем, кто трудится над преобразованием нашего форума.

----------


## Уралочка

> Марина, никаких спасибок не хватит, чтобы выразить благодарность за форум, за его обновление, за возможность общения.
> Огромное спасибо Володе Кострову и Symeon за чёткие и грамотные разъяснения.
> У меня, как и у каждого из нас, есть своя точка зрения на изменения на форуме.
> По поводу спасибок.
> Не очень удобно, что их нет в Скорой помощи. Не знаешь, увидел человек твой ответ, или нет.
> Должен либо ты дублировать своё сообщение в личку, либо он должен писать ответ.
> А расположение самой кнопки "Спасибо" удобнее внизу сообщения.
> По поводу рейтинга.
> Не думаю, что он будет правдивым. Получается так. Если я хочу ещё раз, причём заслуженно, поблагодарить, к примеру, Symeon, я должна до этого ещё 20 человек поблагодарить. Ведь так?
> ...


НА ВСЕ 100% СОГЛАСНА!!!!!!! Мариночка,ну прислушайтесь. Особенно по поводу Скорой помощи - ведь часто ОЧЕНЬ нужный и полезный материал получаешь в этой беседке, а поблагодарить нет возможности - НЕ КРАСИВО КАК ТО. :Nono:  Ну верните в  СКОРУЮ ПОМОЩЬ СПАСИБКИ,А?! ЗАРАНЕЕ БЛАГОДАРНА. :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Svetlana tamada

> ИЛИ... опять спасибку используют вместо мела на доске- "Я ТУТ БЫЛ!"


Нет, Мариночка. Наверное, многие, как и я, только благодаря этой теме начинают разбираться, что к чему. Я вообще впервые узнала о рейтинге. У меня "зеленые палочки" ассоциировались с количеством моих сообщений. А "спасибо" я ставила тогда, когда мне понравилось содержание, или когда я была согласна с человеком.

----------


## Катуна

Ура! Теперь я разобралась - почему  не вижу у себя зелененького кулачка! А по мне - ну не сказали мне спасибо - ну и что, для меня важно - что я сама могу поблагодарить !!!! :Smile3:

----------


## Mazaykina

> Не очень удобно, что их нет в Скорой помощи. Не знаешь, увидел человек твой ответ, или нет.


Скорая помощь выведена из беседок и у нее ЕСТЬ возможность оспасибивания.



> Ну нравятся людям эти спасибки, почему не оставить? Это раньше надо было делать, когда спасибки отображались под аватарками. А теперь то чего? Выкладываю например видео, и не могу узнать сколько человек его посмотрели..


Во-первых, спасибо ТОЖЕ влияет на общий рейтинг. И порой с удивлением обнаруживаешь, что тот, кто ДЕЙСТВИТЕЛЬНО делится нужным материалом, у него рейтинг гораздо ниже, чем тот, кто ТОЛЬКО общается в беседках и в разделы помощи даже не заглядывает. 
Если видео выкладывается в СООТВЕТСВУЮЩЕМ для него раздел, то там имеется возможность поблагодарить за него. Если ты его выкладываешь в беседке, где за день пишется примерно 200-300 постов. то точно, его не увидит тот, кому оно нужно в срочном порядке и собственно, ДЛЯ КОГО ты его и выкладывала. Верно?  :Grin: 



> Не знаешь, увидел человек твой ответ, или нет.


ВООООТ именно! Сделали из благодарности значок "прочитано". Это и расстраивает... А на счет рейтинга- все нормально. Кто залуживает, получают его сполна. И Симеон в том числе.  :Tender:  



> Не очень удобно, что личные сообщения и благодарности объединены. 
> Нельзя ли сделать так, чтобы уведомления о личных сообщениях отображались под надписью "Личные сообщения"?


Движок форума- это не подразумевает. Если создатели сделают что-то подобное, мы внедрим.

----------


## NikTanechka

*Mazaykina*, 
Мариночка, Вы даже не представляете, как порадовали меня своим сообщением.
"Скорую помощь" я очень давно предлагала выделить отдельно. И теперь я это вижу.
Огромное спасибо за то, что прислушиваетесь к нашим просьбам и пожеланиям, и делаете всё возможное, и даже невозможное, для блага нас всех.
И низкий поклон всем труженикам форума за ваш титанический труд.
Вы творите чудо!.

----------


## Мармар

Для меня спасибки - это, насколько интересен мой материал, это, скорее всего, определение нужного направления, и конечно, анализ своей деятельности. 
Поэтому прошу, Марина, верните мне их!!!!

----------


## Symeon

> Для меня спасибки - это, насколько интересен мой материал, это, скорее всего, определение нужного направления, и конечно, анализ своей деятельности. 
> Поэтому прошу, Марина, верните мне их!!!!


Уважаемая Марина! "Вернуть" Вам "спасибки", которые были заработаны Вами (я не сомневаюсь, вполне заслуженно!) до того, как на Форуме произошла реконструкция, увы!, никто не сможет. Они "ушли" у всех без исключения. Теперь все мы начали зарабатывать благодарности с нуля. Но вот способ их получения остался, тем не менее, неизменным: *Вашу деятельность оценивают другие пользователи*. То есть именно они ставят "спасибки" за то или другое Ваше сообщение. И тут уж администрация ни коим образом не властна! Либо нравится Ваша "деятельность" людям, читающим Ваш материал, либо нет.

----------


## Мармар

> Уважаемая Марина! "Вернуть" Вам "спасибки", которые были заработаны Вами (я не сомневаюсь, вполне заслуженно!) до того, как на Форуме произошла реконструкция, увы!, никто не сможет. Они "ушли" у всех без исключения. Теперь все мы начали зарабатывать благодарности с нуля. Но вот способ их получения остался, тем не менее, неизменным: *Вашу деятельность оценивают другие пользователи*. То есть именно они ставят "спасибки" за то или другое Ваше сообщение. И тут уж администрация ни коим образом не властна! Либо нравится Ваша "деятельность" людям, читающим Ваш материал, либо нет.



Может я не правильно объяснилась, у меня нет значка зеленой руки с пальчиком вверх, в левом углу.

----------


## PAN

> Может я не правильно объяснилась, у меня нет значка зеленой руки с пальчиком вверх, в *левом углу*.


[IMG]http://*********org/877192m.jpg[/IMG]
Он в верхнем ПРАВОМ углу...

А когда мы нажимаем на него, появляется надпись:
[IMG]http://*********org/881289.jpg[/IMG]
При этом на СВОЕМ сообщении мы этого значка не видим, мы видим его на ЧУЖИХ сообщениях...

А если вам поставили спасибку - вы получаете сообщение от форума, которое пока програмисты не перевели... оно так и выскакивает на импостном ленгвидже... Наверху, в строке "Уведомления"... 
Неужели нет???

----------


## uljbka

> А если вам поставили спасибку - вы получаете сообщение от форума, которое пока програмисты не перевели... оно так и выскакивает на импостном ленгвидже... Наверху, в строке "Уведомления"...


почему нельзя посмотреть,другие не могут посмотреть.а сам человек может посмотреть,нажимаешь на уведомление,потом вылезает  Helpful Post Ratings,нажимешь на эту фразу,и все смотрите кто поставил вам спасибо,и в какои теме,а так важно ли это?

----------


## PAN

> почему нельзя посмотреть


Этого я не говорил... Посмотреть можно, к тому и призываю...)))
Сказал лишь, что написано не по рашенски...)))

----------


## Lana-1969

Просто замечательно,что можно  поблагодарить, сказать "спасибо"!

----------


## Порубовы

к сожалению по прежнему в списке Helpful Post Ratings если нажать на ссылку сообщения  - переносит на первую страницу темы. хотя было пару раз, что переносило к посту, за который сказали спасибо.

----------


## Свето4ка

Спасибо этому форуму и модераторам. Захожу сюда редко, по острой необходимости, оставила пару сценариев, но вот беда, хотела написать еще пару, я меня не пускают в ту темку где это нужно сделать. В чем причина? И еще мне кажется у меня кол-во сообщений было больше.

----------


## PAN

> вот беда


Заходите чаще, и всё будет Ок... :Ok:  А ещё посоветую следит за новостями...

По секрету сообщу следующее - будет у персонажа *Свето4ка* 30 сообщений - откроются большинство дверей... :Grin:

----------


## Оксана Радуга

> меня не пускают в ту темку где это нужно сделать. В чем причина?


Света зайди по этой ссылке, попадёшь куда нужно. Это в Тамадейской беседке, тема называется СОБСТВЕННЫЕ наработки вновь пришедших пользователей. Там всем двери открыты. Не промахнёшься.... :))

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...F2%E5%EB%E5%E9

----------


## SOSED

> Света зайди по этой ссылке, попадёшь куда нужно.


А если точнее, то сюда:
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay....E0%F2%E5%EB%FF

Оксана, она же воспитатель. :Yes4:

----------


## Надежда Петрова

Здравствуйте! Хочу предложить в теме " СОБСТВЕННЫЕ наработки вновь пришедших пользователей" сделать "спасибки" , мне кажется, там они просто необходимы! Во-первых,для новичков очень важна поддержка , во-вторых-это же СОБСТВЕННЫЕ наработки!

----------


## Надежда Петрова

Спасибо администрации , что прислушались к моему предложению! Спасибки в теме "Собственные наработи вновь пришедших пользователей" уже появились!!!

----------


## Mazaykina

> Спасибо администрации , что прислушались к моему предложению!


 :Yes4:  :Derisive:  Надя, дельные предложения- мы ВСЕГДА замечаем. Новичкам порой со стороны видно то, что нам, уже старожилам замылило глаз. Поэтому- СПАСИБО за конструктивный совет.

----------


## лариса львовна

Марина!Лично мне как новичку на форуме нравится.Спасибки ставлю за материал который понравился и я его скопировала а частенько за мысль отличную которая появилась после прочтения сообщения.Спасибки поднимают настроение(лично мне).Насчёт зелёненьких палочек...есть к чему стремится нам новичкам...есть какой-то своего рода стимул.И то что спасибка в нужном углу это точно,ни с чем не спутаешь,кнопка там одна и нужна она обязательно чтобы видеть пригодилось ли твоё сообщение или нет.И ещё в некоторых темах видишь такие сообщения-вышли и мне вышли и мне вышли и мне и так страниц 5 а то и больше.А нельзя ли просто в личку это писать и не засорять темы?Этим я никого обидеть не хочу но у кого маленькая скорость ...может это где-то в правилах написать?
А по поводу форума скажу что он обалденный!!!Спасибо за его создание.Появляются друзья которые больные всем этим на всю голову...так же думают когда спят и едят и идут .Скажу одно я попала к своим :Yahoo:

----------


## Айсидора

> Марина, никаких спасибок не хватит, чтобы выразить благодарность за форум, за его обновление, за возможность общения.
> Огромное спасибо Володе Кострову и Symeon за чёткие и грамотные разъяснения.
> ...Не очень удобно, что личные сообщения и благодарности объединены.
> Нельзя ли сделать так, чтобы уведомления о личных сообщениях отображались под надписью "Личные сообщения"?
> Ещё раз огромное спасибо всем, кто трудится над преобразованием нашего форума.


Согласна с *Татьяной* на все 100 %!!! :Yes4: 
Понимаю, что пока невозможно технически сделать уведомления 
о личных сообщениях отдельно от спасибок, но будем ждать! :Derisive:

----------


## Svetlana Kalinina

*Mazaykina*, Марина, очень нужная кнопочка "Спасибо"! Я вот по ней иногда узнаю, скопировала я материал или нет.... :Blush2:  :Yes4:

----------


## лариса львовна

> Я вот по ней иногда узнаю, скопировала я материал или нет....


и я тоже так ориентируюсь... :Grin:  это тоже плюс спасибки.

----------


## leonora_

> Находится: в левом нижнем углу меню с данными Пользователя в его сообщении
> 
> 
> 
> Для того, чтобы воспользоваться функцией, нужно нажать на указанный значок, поставить точку в нужное окошко и оставить короткое текстовое сообщение.


У меня почему-то не нажимается на этот значок. Может из-за того, что стоит стандартная систела (оригинальную не тянет инет)

----------


## татька

Добрый вечер Марина! У нас к аттестации требуют доказательства, что мы действительно общаемся на форуме муз. руководителей...Но как это доказать?И можно ли как-то платно обучаться на курсах? Нужны сертификаты подтверждающие это..

----------


## tatianaSTAR

> Добрый вечер Марина! У нас к аттестации требуют доказательства, что мы действительно общаемся на форуме муз. руководителей...Но как это доказать?И можно ли как-то платно обучаться на курсах? Нужны сертификаты подтверждающие это..


Здравствуйте) Конечно можно. :Yes4: Следите за новостями, где и когда проходят нужные Вам форумы. И сертификаты выдают , И ДИПЛОМЫ!

----------


## tatianaSTAR

Мариночка, забыла сказать СПАСИБО за спасибки! Нужная кнопка!!! :Yes4:

----------


## Mazaykina

> У нас к аттестации требуют доказательства, что мы действительно общаемся на форуме муз. руководителей...Но как это доказать?И можно ли как-то платно обучаться на курсах? Нужны сертификаты подтверждающие это..


Добрый день, незнакомка. *вот как вы будете общаться. если даже ни в профиль, ни под ником не написали свое имя?)  :Taunt: 
На счет свидетельств- да, мы выдаем не только на реальных встречах различные документы. Это могут быть и подтверждения выставленного вами материала на сайте.* Почитайте*, многие форумчане получили такие свидетельства и предъявили их аттестационной комиссии. 
Кроме того, если у вас есть своя тема или Мастерская, где вы не только выкладываете авторский материал, но и помогаете советом, делитесь наработанным опытом с коллегами и они вам оставляют комментарии в теме, вы тоже можете это копировать и вкладывать в аттестационную папку. Параллельно мы выдаем свидетельство о наличии такой темы. Как, например, это.

[IMG]http://*********su/852534m.jpg[/IMG]

Если есть какие-то неотвеченные вопросы- пишите в личку.

----------


## Беди

Спасибо большое всем!

----------


## Mriy

Здравствуйте уважаемые форумчане! Давно не заходила сюда. И зайдя на днях, обнаружила что опять не могу зайти в большинство тем. :Tu: . Получается если я некоторое время не буду заходить на форум, рейтинг будет падать?

И вроде у меня сообщений больше было, а сечас указано всего 5.

----------


## optimistka17

На сколько я понимаю, для захода  во многие темы нужны результативные, информативные сообщения.
 А сообщения типа,- "Ой, как хорошо, спасибо за выложенный материал" или "А пришлите мне этот материал на почту, пожалуйста" к информативным сообщениям не относятся...

----------


## Mriy

Если мне не изменяет память, я и музыку и материал некоторый выкладывала.

----------


## svet-lana2011

Можно вопрос - так и недопоняла про зеленые палочки ))) .Вроде и "спасибки" мне ставили (причем сначала я не поняла, что за гуды мне на почту приходят), а я все равно серая. Стала смотреть у людей как - ну ВСЕ практически с зелеными палочками!!! Даже у одного пользователя было всего 9 сообщений -новичок- и тот с палочками!!! посмотрела профиль у него около 10 "спасибок".Не понимаю.А еще что за розовые палочки (видела один раз).
 :Tender:  я прям как ребенок - дались мне эти палочки и все тут

----------


## PAN

> так и недопоняла про зеленые палочки )))


Если быть до конца откровенным, то мог бы прямо сейчас добавить тебе положительный отзыв в репутацию - и этих зеленых палочек у тебя стало бы сразу несколько... Штуки четыре, не меньше, ибо мой голос, как и голоса других старичков, весит довольно много...
Но делать этого не буду, т.к. репутация - понятие не механическое, а политическое...
Уверен - кто-то будет настолько доволен твоим сообщением, или твоей помощью, что обязательно добавит тебе положительный отзыв... и это будет честно... Вполне возможно, что это буду я, не зарекаюсь...)))
По сути - если, как у тебя, один серый цилиндрик - значит никто не писал отзывов- ни плохих ни хороших...
Если пошло по красному - значит отзывы были, и отзывы отрицательные... Или отрицательных было больше, чем положительных...

Ну а если зеленые - кто-то написал отзыв положительный... И не важно - как давно человек на форуме... Иногда за первое же сообщение хочется сказать спасибо... Сам неоднократно выводил новичкам репутацию на высокий уровень только за смелость и за открытость...





> дались мне эти палочки и все тут


Всё еще будет... :Ok:  Вот поставишь на аватар настоящее фото - с меня "подарок"... :Grin:

----------


## svet-lana2011

Вот поставишь на аватар настоящее фото - с меня "подарок"... :Grin: [/QUOTE]
Ну нравилась мне эта девочка с пирожными на аватаре!!!! Я же не скрываюсь)))) Ладно уж !!!

----------


## PAN

> Ладно уж !!!


Обещал - держи... Считай авансом за все хорошие дела, которые ждут тебя впереди... :Ok: 

Поверь - люди, увидев лицо, будут интуитивно больше доверять...
Картинку с девочкой не теряй - пригодится ишшо...)))
Многие ставят на аву картинку, а в профиль - настоящее фото, там есть такая функция... Но ты пока походи с настоящей - поверь на слово...

----------


## svet-lana2011

PAN ,СПАСИБО. А про профиль пока не разобралась, я не только на форуме новичок ,но и в инете  :Blush2:  многому учиться надо ( вот уже который раз выкладываю муз. материал только через пошаговую помощь Symeon).Но главное - очень рада знакомству с людьми форума !!! Не думала даже что на форумах можно дружить и так приятно общаться по интересам, здорово , что все здесь "больны" творчеством!!!

----------


## Дом Савиньон

Мне вот тоже интересно стало про репутацию.  Причем я за ней не гонюсь совершенно, все равно- получается, что пока больше беру, чем отдаю, хотя очень стараюсь быть полезной...

Про зеленые и красные палочки понятно, а что означают сиреневые?

Тоже удивило, почему у некоторых новичков, с количеством сообщений к примеру 8,  уже такая высокая репутация. Вот думаю- клёвый чел, уже такую репутацию заработал! Захожу в профиль, смотрю- а там вообще ни о чём... Непонятно... Но сделала вывод, что по палочкам судить не стоит! :Grin:

----------


## PAN

> сделала вывод, что по палочкам судить не стоит!


Золотые слова... :Ok:

----------


## танюха1972

> Про зеленые и красные палочки понятно, а что означают сиреневые?


Я не слышала про сиреневые,на самом деле есть такие?

----------


## Дом Савиньон

> Я не слышала про сиреневые,на самом деле есть такие?


у меня есть парочка... :Yes4:

----------


## танюха1972

> у меня есть парочка...


что они значат?и где нарисованы? :Vah:  :Smile3:

----------


## Дом Савиньон

Что означают- сама пытаюсь узнать, а нарисованы в профиле, в кабинете, где положительные (зеленые) и отрицательные (красные) отзывы-палочки стоят.

----------


## танюха1972

> Что означают- сама пытаюсь узнать, а нарисованы в профиле, в кабинете, где положительные (зеленые) и отрицательные (красные) отзывы-палочки стоят.


я когда захожу в кабинет,просто написано- Темы, на которые вы подписаны, имеющие новые сообщения.Снизу -кто писал в репутацию.Полосок нет вообще никаких?Под  ником над аваторкой там да,полосы видно.Про них я знаю.

----------


## Светлана 911

> Поверь - люди, увидев лицо, будут интуитивно больше доверять...


Добрый вечер, добрым людям! А зачем тогда ник и аватар? Я обеими руками за настоящее фото и имя! Все понимаю, в каждом Доме свой устав, хош - выполняй, не хош  -плис на фиг. Выполняю , но вопросы остались. ))))

----------


## PAN

> А зачем тогда ник и аватар?


Ресурсов, на которых общаются *персонажи*, в сети мУльён... и маленькая тележка...

А мы - *люди*...

Мы - одно из очень немногих сообществ, заявляющих свое присутствие не только в виртуале, но и в реале... Существует даже реально созданное общественное объединение... Серьезное, международное...
Мы встречаемся и дружим в реальной жизни...
Мы знаем имена, пароли и явки...))) адреса, номера телефонов, количество внуков, имена кошек - в т.ч...)))
Мы знаем друг друга в лицо...
Мы слышим родные голоса за строчками сообщений...
Мы живем на форуме так, чтобы не стыдно было потом встретится в реальной жизни...

При этом никто никого насильно не тянет...))) Многие безвестные копатели информации (в просторечьи "геологи"...) приходят без лица, копают без лица... и уходят так же... Ну были и были...)))
Многие старички по настроению начинают выставлять на аву всякую всячину...))) Но они точно знают - стОит проявить капельку желания - и на форуме найдется сотня фоток и их участием, т.е. люди все равно знают их в лицо - вне зависимости, что сегодня на аве...

У меня - реальное фото... И на аве, и в профиле... Только этим фоткам лет двадцать...))) А свежие фотки за последние лет шесть - можно найти в темах встреч... :Grin: 

Так что - добро пожаловать с открытым лицом в наш сложный, но очень интересный мирок...)))

----------


## танюха1972

> У меня - реальное фото... И на аве, и в профиле... Только этим фоткам лет двадцать...)))


 :Ok:  я думала это из кинофильма артист какой нибудь например  :Grin: 

В принципе, если ава не своё лицо,то в профиле можно посмотреть фотку.Но многие и там не грузят и города не пишут!

----------


## PAN

> я думала это из кинофильма артист какой нибудь например


Не из кинофильма, а из спектакля...))) Из дипломного...

----------


## Светлана 911

> Так что - добро пожаловать с открытым лицом в наш сложный, но очень интересный мирок...)))


Спасибо.)))

----------


## Дом Савиньон

Почему, когда я пытаюсь поднять репутацию одному пользователю, меня просят сначала добавить репутацию кому-либо еще, прежде чем я смогу это сделать. Добавила репутацию уже нескольким пользователям, а ему все не могу по той же причине!!! Как быть? Пользователь- новичок с тремя кубиками.

----------


## Саблегубик

> . Добавила репутацию уже нескольким пользователям, а ему все не могу по той же причине!!!


Этому пользователю вы уже поднимали репутацию, теперь пока не поднимите еще 10-ти, не сможете вновь поставить новичку с тремя кубиками  :Aga:

----------


## PAN

> Почему, когда я пытаюсь поднять репутацию одному пользователю, меня просят сначала добавить репутацию кому-либо еще, прежде чем я смогу это сделать.


Это обычная для публичных форумов норма, устанавливаемая для предотвращения быстрого искусственного "накручивания" репутации... т.е. именно для таких случаев, как ваш...
А по жизни - если человек хороший - он и без такого нечестного накручивания получит свою репутацию... :Grin:

----------


## Капа

Вот, перечитываю  общение на форуме, и думаю, может мне сначала вообще разобраться в пользовании интернетом. Хоть выходи из форума. ничего не понимаю. Какие репутации, какие палочки? Фото нет по очень банальной причине. Не знаю как загрузить. А скрывать ничего не собираюсь. наоборот, хочется общаться, дружить. Учиться у опытных пользователей. Я, например, могу шить очень неплохие куклы, и ещё могла бы поделиться материалом по теме Кукольный театр, но не знаю как это делать. Поэтому и приходиться молча бродить по форуму!

----------


## PAN

*Капа*, 

Сходи для начала СЮДА:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...95#post4529095
Просто нажми на синюю ссылку - и переместишься в темку для  новичков, которую курирует наш замечательный педагог Татьяна (Курочка)...
Представляйся, не стесняйся задавать вопросы... Тебя всему научат, все подскажут, не сомневайся... :Yes4: 

И главное - никогда не отчаивайся... :Ok: 

Совсем запутаешься - пиши...

----------


## skomorox

А можно узнать - куда пропали "спасибы"?

----------


## ПАРИЖАНКА

Здравствуйте
и меня тоже интересует как отблагодарить людей.... я , наконец-то снова на форуме могу "поработать", а спасибо форумчанам  сказать не могу:((((

----------


## Дом Савиньон

> А можно узнать - куда пропали "спасибы"?


думала-это у меня комп глючит...

----------


## Mazaykina

Спасибки пока отключены, т.к. этот скрип имеет много дыр, через которые есть вероятность входа хакеру. Он ведь так и не успокоился, заходит через день и ищет новые пути входа в базу данных. Если ставить на чашу весов- защиту форума от проникновения злобных гоблинов- хакеров и спасибки- я на первое место ставлю защиту. Поверьте, мы ищем возможность восстановления функции благодарности, но пока  все они очень ненадежные... Пользуйтесь более активно репутацией, это тоже один из видов спасибки.

----------


## skomorox

> Спасибки пока отключены, т.к. этот скрип имеет много дыр, через которые есть вероятность входа хакеру.


вот теперь всё понятно. Спасибо за ответ. Можно и без спасибов прожить. Думаю, что смайлик  :Ok:  может их заменить.

----------


## вера денисенко

> Думаю, что смайлик может их заменить.


это точно))) :Taunt:

----------


## mar-shall

> Он ведь так и не успокоился, заходит через день и ищет новые пути входа в базу данных.


Вот ведь посмотри какой пакостник!  :Threaten:  Какого хрена, извините за выражение, вообще они сюда лезут?!

----------


## Дом Савиньон

> Если ставить на чашу весов- защиту форума от проникновения злобных гоблинов- хакеров и спасибки- я на первое место ставлю защиту.


не, ну понятно, это даже не обсуждается!

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Спасибки пока отключены, т.к. этот скрип имеет много дыр, через которые есть вероятность входа хакеру. Он ведь так и не успокоился, заходит через день и ищет новые пути входа в базу данных. Если ставить на чашу весов- защиту форума от проникновения злобных гоблинов- хакеров и спасибки- я на первое место ставлю защиту. Поверьте, мы ищем возможность восстановления функции благодарности, но пока все они очень ненадежные... Пользуйтесь более активно репутацией, это тоже один из видов спасибки.


Спасибо Марина! Конечно спасибок катастрофически не хватает,но я уверена,победа будет за нами и мы убедим этого  :Grin: злобного хакера!

----------


## oksi7771

> Пользуйтесь более активно репутацией, это тоже один из видов спасибки.


Ребята - подскажите, как этим пользоваться?

----------


## Инна-Ника

Спасибо за объяснение.. Я думаю мы сможем благодарить словами или смайликом.. безопасность важнее

----------


## Alena Stenkovay

СПАСИБО МОДЕРАТОРАМ ЗА ТАКОЙ ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНЫЙ ФОРУМ!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ремзия

Марина! Спасибо за разъяснение по поводу спасибок. Но у меня ещё такой вопрос. Мой  компьютер почему-то перестал дружить с майлом, каждый раз выдает ошибку 404 - страница не найдена. Хотя до этого всё скачивалось прекрасно. В чём дело? Подскажите кто-нибудь!

----------


## Samira72

> Можно и без спасибов прожить.


Но руки так и тянутся сказать "Спасибо"! :Ok:

----------


## Mazaykina

Дорогие друзья!
Еще раз хочу извиниться за отсутствие функции СПАСИБОК, но на сегодня ситуация остается прежней. Мы держим оборону от хакеров и ставить слабые скрипты (а спасибки являются как раз слабым звеном) мы не можем себе позволить. НО! 
Я хочу вам предложить другие виды благодарности и оспасибивания. 
1.* РЕПУТАЦИЯ.* 
Я изменила некоторые параметры. 
*Суточный предел добавления отзывов*
*Теперь 100 отзывов может быть добавлено пользователю другими пользователями за 24 часа.* раньше было 20.
*Но в целях предотвращения накрутки*- *после добавления отзыва кому-либо, пользователь должен будет добавить отзывы другим 20 пользователям, прежде чем снова добавлять его первому.* 
*Отображать ссылку на изменение репутации в своих сообщениях*
Эта опция определяет, следует ли отображать пользователям ссылку на изменение репутации в своих же сообщениях. Если выбрано "Да", то они смогут видеть ссылку, а при нажатии на неё будет отображаться их количество баллов репутации. Пользователи не могут изменять свою репутацию.
Т.е. каждый прочитанный пост вы можете откомментировать- одобрить или выразить недовольство, нажав на значок звездочки, который находится под аватаром автора поста. 
*2. Одобрение лайками социальных сетей.* 
Сегодня в интернете очень популярно такое выражение- Like me! Лайкни мою тему, мою статью, мою фотографию или видео. т.е. отметь, что тебе  ЭТО НРАВИТСЯ! Это гораздо эффективнее спасибок и приятнее авторам тем. Ведь вы РЕКОМЕНДУЕТЕ их материалы своим друзьям в разных соц. сетях. А это самое важное для авторов: знать, что твой материал НУЖЕН людям.  
Поэтому, не стесняйтесь! Жмите на кнопочки, которые расположены в верхней левой части каждой темы. Лайкните по тем сетям, где есть у вас аккаунты. а если их еще нет, открывайте. 

[IMG]http://*********ru/3898694m.jpg[/IMG]

И еще одна функция у нас появилась. 

[IMG]http://*********ru/3868998m.jpg[/IMG]

С помощью этой кнопки, вы можете сразу переходить в соц. сеть фейсбук, если у вас есть в ней аккаунт.

----------


## Alenanz

> Т.е. каждый прочитанный пост вы можете откомментировать- одобрить или выразить недовольство, нажав на значок звездочки, который находится под аватаром автора поста.


Прошу прощения, Марина, где именно находится значок звездочки? Что-то у себя я такого не вижу.

Вопрос снимается, уже разобралась:)

----------


## irinavalalis

> РЕПУТАЦИЯ.


Извините пожалуйста, а я вот у себя так и не могу понять, где она эта репутация моя? Если кто подскажет спасибище огромное! :Vah:

----------


## МУЗОК

> Извините пожалуйста, а я вот у себя так и не могу понять, где она эта репутация моя? Если кто подскажет спасибище огромное


Ира, в правом верхнем углу, рядом со словом *Выход*, есть слово *Кабинет*. Жми, и увидишь свою страничку. Часто она сама выскакивает, если кто написал в Репутацию. А если ты хочешь поблагодарить других, то в левом нижнем углу понравившегося тебе сообщения, есть шестиконечная звёздочка, жми на неё и пиши отзыв.

----------


## MOPO

Всем привет!!! Какое-то время отсутствовал - прихожу и не вижу "Спасибок" - хотел отметить кое-какие сообщения!!!!  ))) Пока думал - уже разобрался во всем!!

----------


## Лев

Меня каждый раз вводит в ступор эта фраза
в "Изменить репутацию..."

*Вы должны добавить отзыв 
кому-то ещё, прежде чем 
сможете снова добавить его* 

Почему я должен где-то 
что-то искать и добавлять?
Пытался и каждый раз,
потратив много времени,
натыкался на эту фразу...

----------

